# Can you drive a C1 on a B license



## Pickle (10 Feb 2010)

I was just wondering as I heard it before that if you had a full B license before a certain year that you could drive a C1 vehicle .


----------



## mathepac (10 Feb 2010)

Whatever your licence shows, that's what you're authorised to drive. There are no "hidden extras".


----------



## Rois (10 Feb 2010)

Did you have C1 on a previous licence and allow it to lapse ? 

If this is the case, and it's within 10 years, you can have it added back onto your licence.


----------



## Caveat (10 Feb 2010)

OP might be thinking of irregularities around the amnesty years.

I know I guy who is authorised to drive a few things that he can't actually drive.


----------



## Samantha (24 Feb 2010)

There is a thread about it on boards.ie someone mentionned that holder of b licence before 1997 are entitled to a C1 licence. You should contact it for more details


----------



## PaddyBloggit (24 Feb 2010)

All here:

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...ensing/full_driving_licence?tab=more#category


----------



## kbie (2 Mar 2010)

Was looking at my Driving Licence. I have four classes allowed. Opposite 2 of the classes under 'Restrictions/Information' column '101' is written.

Anyone know what this means? Thanks.


----------



## Papercut (2 Mar 2010)

Code 101 means that renewal of that category is subject to the submission of a valid medical report.


----------



## kbie (3 Mar 2010)

Thanks Papercut for that info. I will have to keep myself fit.


----------



## Rois (3 Mar 2010)

In the past, licence holders were automatically given C1 class along with their B licence.  This is no longer the case and now requires a medical from GP, which is why many people have not bothered renewing their C1 licence. 

In other cases, some people don't tick the box for the C1 licence and therefore it is not given (still requires a medical however).

However, if you had C1 on your licence within the past 10 years, you can re-apply with the medical cert and have it re-instated.

However, there is still a loophole in the system, whereby you can obtain a C1 licence without going back to basics.


----------



## Capt. Beaky (3 Mar 2010)

Pray tell Rois. Or PM me. Thanks


----------



## Taximum (3 Mar 2010)

I'd be interested in finding out about that too please!


----------

